# Can I turn off shake-to-minimize function?



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

Shaking mouse while dragging a window makes other windows go minimized, I know it's been there since vista or 7, but I cannot really find any point of this other than randomly freaking me out. Can I turn off this function?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

I haven't seen a Microsoft-sanctioned method yet, but some clever techs have figured out a Registry tweak that disables it. 

If you make sure to create a Restore point before you try the tweak, you'll have yourself the equivalent of an "UnDo".

Here's a webpage with the Registry tweak (it is said to also work with Windows 7)
Disable Aero Shake in Windows 7 and 8

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Jujung said:


> Shaking mouse while dragging a window makes other windows go minimized, I know it's been there since vista or 7, but I cannot really find any point of this other than randomly freaking me out. Can I turn off this function?


See picture--


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

.... medab1 .... are you sure that turning off ClickLock will disable Aero-shake (shake-to-minimize)? All the information I've seen points to the Registry edit as the best known remedy. Seems like you'd still be able to drag & shake windows with ClickLock off (you just wouldn't be able to shake them without having to hold down the mouse button while dragging)....


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Try this.

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows

right click on the Windows key and create a new key called Explorer

then new / key...

ok now right click on the right hand side & create a new 32-bit DWORD with this ...
-------------------------------------------
Name: NoWindowMinimizingShortcuts
Value: 1


now log off and back on for the change to take effect

Enjoy :smile:


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

..... that Registry tweak is the same as posted above = make sure that the value 1 is entered as a *new DWORD value*

For full screen-shot views of each step, visit the webpage --- Disable Aero Shake in Windows 7 and 8


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

OldGrayGary said:


> .... medab1 .... are you sure that turning off ClickLock will disable Aero-shake (shake-to-minimize)? All the information I've seen points to the Registry edit as the best known remedy. Seems like you'd still be able to drag & shake windows with ClickLock off (you just wouldn't be able to shake them without having to hold down the mouse button while dragging)....


I gave it my best shot.
If it was tried & failed we all learned something new.
My mouse works good.
A lot of problems come from doing things you know next to nothing about.
Hence this forum of helpers.
Even a blind hog can find an acorn once in a while.:smile:


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

medab1 - no worries. All help is welcome. And that is how we learn. 

Since you did in fact suggest a method I hadn't heard of before - in regards to Aero-shake: I went ahead and tested it here on some Windows 8 PCs. But, alas, the minimizing still happened with or without the ClickLock function. Your idea was creative, though. Worth a try.
. . . Gary


----------



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank everyone in this thread.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

OldGrayGary said:


> medab1 - no worries. All help is welcome. And that is how we learn.
> 
> Since you did in fact suggest a method I hadn't heard of before - in regards to Aero-shake: I went ahead and tested it here on some Windows 8 PCs. But, alas, the minimizing still happened with or without the ClickLock function. Your idea was creative, though. Worth a try.
> . . . Gary


Over the years I've come to the point where I know that there are various ways to do things.
If one doesn't, I'll try another way.
In the process I learn more & more.
It's not a waste of time to explore & play around with different ways of doing things. 

Has anyone tried this yet ? ---

Aero Shake - Enable or Disable - Windows 7 Forums

:hide:


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes - the two .reg files affect the same keys as mentioned in the Win7/Win8 guide from TechRepublic -- but they have the advantage for the novices of being already packaged into a .reg file, so that the users only have to double-click on them, select merge & they're done. It's a nice way to make detailed edits safer for the average user.

The Local Group Policy Editor method should also work in Windows 7, but only for users who have the Professional, Enterprise, or Ultimate editions (and are willing to mess with Group Policy, which can be tricky in the details). [And for those with the Enterprise editions, only for those whose IT administrators have given them the necessary permissions].

It should work in Windows 8 Pro as well, the setting exists in Windows 8 Pro as well. I've attached a screen-shot of the Aero Shake option in Local Group Policy Editor.

Good research, medab1!
. . . Gary


----------

